#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Perguntas frequentes com respostas

## PequenoBuiu

*Tem dúvidas sobre o Linux? Continue lendo e esclareça!*

*Quem criou o Linux?*
Linus Torvalds com a ajuda de hackers do Minix.

*O que é Linux?*
É o Kernel, núcleo do sistema operacional, por isso apelidei de coração do sistema, assim como o coração fornece vida para nós seres humanos, o Kernel dá vida ao sistema operacional.

*O que é GNU?*
É um projeto criado por Richard Stallman, no final de 1983, com a ambição de criar um sistema operacional de código aberto e livre. GNU foi baseado no Unix, mas seu nome é um acrônimo para "GNU NOT UNIX", que traduzido para o português é "GNU NÃO UNIX", ou seja, mesmo que seja baseado, a ideia era criar algo diferente.

*O que são patches?*
Como se fossem "remendos" nas feridas do sistema, ou seja, são correções de falhas no sistema.

*Por que o GNU/Linux tem o coração (Kernel) mais saudável?*
O mais provável é porque foi criado com Kernel monolítico e modular, o monolítico executa melhor desempenho, torna o sistema mais leve, e faz com que o mesmo sistema fique mais seguro, e o modular carrega módulos para tornar o sistema mais enxuto/leve/compacto.

*Qual o GNU/Linux é indicado para leigos?*
Ubuntu ou mint.

*Qual o programa que facilita a instalação de programas no GNU/Linux?*
Synaptic, que foi criado pelo brasileiro Alfredo Kojima.

*Por que o GNU/Linux não tem código malicioso se todo mundo pode contribuir?*
Porque o código do kernel é avaliado, se ocorrer de haver algo malicioso, o que é raro, o código é rejeitado.

*Porque devo adotar Linux na minha empresa?*
Porque é leve, robusto, seguro, estável, transparente, confiável, flexível, personalizável, gratuito, intuitivo, dedutivo e sem falar que a maioria das distros oferecem privacidade. O Código é aberto para aperfeiçoar o sistema. Não tem crack e é livre o que evita a pirataria de software. Não tem número de serial para verificar a integridade do programa, já que o checksum é a verificação do programa por um código especifico. O Firewall IPTABLES te dá total liberdade para você criar sua própria regra de segurança. Não tem desfragmentador de disco para organizar os arquivos do HD,pois a estrutura de diretórios já organiza. A empresa sabendo que o Linux é gratuito,irá investir apenas em qualificação do funcionário,ao qual chamamos essa qualificação de LPI (Certificado de profissional em Linux). É um preço muito baixo comparado ao DVD original do Windows que custa muito caro ou a empresa pode solicitar a LPI no currículo do funcionário,pois nenhum funcionário é permanente.

----------

